#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  May Member of the Month 🌸

## ｒａｂｂｉｔ

_“Oh! Oh you’re here already! Of course, yes,” rabbit gave a solemn nod and quickly took a seat in a pastel, vintage looking armchair. She crossed her legs, one knee over the other, and drew her folio into her lap from the side table. 

“I’m not sure why I’m so surprised, everyone’s always eager to see who the new Member of the Month is – why should this month be any different!” rabbit opened the folio and turned a few pages with nimble fingers. Iridescent dust floated off the pages and into the air, growing into shimmering moats around her that started to change into pictures and words, mostly things seemingly disjointed from one another. 

“This member, gosh, where to begin? Since becoming a member in 2013, they have accrued 18 badges, including the supporter badge, indicating that they have been generous enough to donate to the site. They have also assisted us in providing content for the RPA Tribune and were here for the celebrations of RPA’s tenth birthday! Many of you may recall that they won third place in the lip sync contest a few years ago and they are always a friendly face at our annual RPApril Extravaganza!”
As rabbit speaks, the glittering motes move and dance, transforming into the things she speaks of about this member. 
 "Legend of Zelda is one of their favorite games." 
"Their birthday is five months from now, in September. They enjoy music, with some of their favorite musicians and bands being Lana Del Rey, Cinnamon Chasers, Azealia Banks, Cut Copy, Love Automatic, Metric, and The Smiths.

This member relates strongly to blueberry muffins and enjoys potatoes in all forms, especially as French fries, and who can blame them?"  

"Our May Member of the Month writes poetry and participates in many roleplays, including
The Protagonist is Dead ~ hosted by iandraws
Shadow of the End ~ hosted by Namingtoohard
Skyrim: Rise of the Stormcloaks ~ hosted by lain
Planes of Polarity ~ hosted by Mysteria
You could find this member in California and they are a swimming instructor and lifeguard by day, with hopes of teaching and global domination.


__And now, here to disprove the ancient lore that muffins are just ugly cupcakes," 

Spoiler: DON'T SPOIL IT YET! 




  @trouble.muffin;



__"Congratulations!"

_

----------


## Undead_Fears

Congrats @trouble.muffin; on getting Member of the Month!!

----------


## Gowi

These posts really want me to read the entire RPs they were featured in, ngl.

Good stuff, wouldn't mind working with them in the future.

----------


## trouble.muffin

OH MY GOODNESS!!!

I've been dreaming of this moment for like five years, I can't believe it's me~! Thank y'all so much, this just brightened up a really crappy couple weeks and I really appreciate it.

----------


## Nazgul

Congratulations!

----------


## .Karma.

Congrats!!

----------


## Merry

Hurray for you trouble!  Well deserved!  ::anne::   :-rpa-:   ::anne::   :-rpa-:   ::anne::   :-rpa-:

----------

